# high end sounds so-so



## joe457 (Aug 23, 2008)

I was watching 2001 Sunday and during the musical selections I noticed the low end sounded great but the high end sounded a bit harsh. I've got a corner set-up with 5 bass traps spread around any ideas what might be causing the harshness?

I've got a Marantz SR-6001 feeding 5 Ascend HTM-200s.


----------



## bpape (Sep 14, 2006)

I'd have to know a little more about the room. From what I can see, possibilities include:

- Hardwood floor
- Speaker in shelf cavity
- Potential mis-calibration from the auto-eq function of the receiver.

Bryan


----------



## joe457 (Aug 23, 2008)

bpape said:


> I'd have to know a little more about the room. From what I can see, possibilities include:
> 
> - Hardwood floor
> - Speaker in shelf cavity
> ...


The floor is vinyl tile covering concrete covered with a 9'x12' padded rug.

I'm not using auto-calibration just a SPL meter on a tripod to level match the speakers.

I choose the HTM speakers because they are small, sealed and sound pretty good but I was worried about the left front being in a 'shelf cavity'.

Thanks,
Joe

Edit: Also, the right front is near a 4'x6' window opening with mini blinds and thin curtains. When watching movies I do keep the windows closed, blinds down and curtains drawn.


----------



## bpape (Sep 14, 2006)

The vinyl over concrete will react pretty much the same if not worse than a wood floor in terms of high frequencies. I suspect the room is just overly live and needs to be tamed a bit.

Bryan


----------

